# down regulation



## andiriley (Jan 11, 2010)

hi just wondering if anyone else is or has downregulated and had a period twice after only 11 days of buserelin injections. bit confused , if this is good or not,


----------



## kedmo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi
You normally have a bleed while D/R, mine started and stopped after 8days of jabbing and then again a few days later but I started on day 21 of my cycle.


----------



## andiriley (Jan 11, 2010)

aww i started on day 23 of my cycle, had my baseline scan this morning and start menepur injections tomorrow 300ml, everything seems fine at the moment, really hope this is going to work , will you be trying again


----------

